# Subotica, the city of Art Nouveau, Serbia



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Subotica is Serbia's fifth largest city, with the municipality of Subotica numbering 148,401 people

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subotica

Most of the photos are taken by our members from Subotica (ivicasu, djomla, stormwatch and others)


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## master-mata (May 15, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I likd this city; looks really very nice


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Great. Didn't knew that SU is that pretty.
Just, looks like you doubled some of photos. 
Nice work though...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Beautiful city!


----------



## mike_5555 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow really nice....and it looks well preserved too....Congratulations 4 the city


----------



## xiote (Apr 25, 2009)

That synagogue looks amazing. Subotica has an Hungarian majority and the architecture reflects that. Great pics :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Goyazny said:


> Just, looks like you doubled some of photos.


I think it's ok now, i was really sleepy last night


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

xiote said:


> That synagogue looks amazing. Subotica has an Hungarian majority and the architecture reflects that. Great pics :cheers:


City is a product of an every men ever lived in Subotica. Serb, Hungarian, Croat or German, thats no matter :cheers:

You sounded a little bit rude here


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Sawovsky said:


> City is a product of every men ever lived in Subotica. Serb, Hungarian, Croat or German, thats no matter :cheers:
> 
> You sounded little bit rude here


C'mon Sawovsky, man wasn't malicious.

Truth is that SU has been developed in Hungary. Population was mixed all the time, but HU style is obvious.

Trivia: In 1918, after Serbia's victory in WW I , Subotica became part of Serbia and new country -Yugoslavia.

At that time , there was just 3 cities bigger than 100.000 habitants.

1. Subotica 108.000
2. Zagreb 103.000
3. Belgrade 101.000


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really nice work @Sawovsky  please post more


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks like a very beautiful city despite I have never heard of it before!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow! Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

amazing!


----------



## Stormwatch153 (Feb 17, 2007)

Something from my archives, I will post more lately...


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

Subotica really has got some magnificent buildings! I like that style of architecture a lot!
especially the building in which "boss" is if i remember correctly.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Glad you people like it :cheers:

There will be more pictures now since I notify our Serbian mebers that are from Subotica to post their photos here! :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

photo: http://www.bosscaffe.com


----------



## Make it so (Oct 5, 2008)

Super je subotica , jako lip grad


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

FSUBF


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice as always architecture style in Subotica ^^ very nice


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And some of those above cathedrals are indeed very nice, like that below:


>


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

Sawovsky said:


> Subotica is Serbia's *fifth* largest city, with the municipality of Subotica numbering 148,401 people
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subotica



subotica is serbia 6th largest city! not 5th!


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina (Jan 5, 2009)

Some nice buildings!


----------



## Goyazny (Feb 1, 2009)

Mrle said:


> subotica is serbia 6th largest city! not 5th!


Wow... At last some accuracy ...


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

fsubf


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Some winter pic (jan 2010)

photo EagleX


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

photo EagleX


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice looking photos of Subotica


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

Random pictures


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

More random


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Subotica is in banner today! :cheers:


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

^^ Congrats on the banner! It looks very good! Although I'm a bit disappointed that tower's top is cut off, but maybe that's just me. 

Otherwise great little city you've got there! I've said it before - that's my favorite type of architecture and looking at cities like Subotica is heaven to me.  Is the majority of areas in the city covered on the pics, or just the historic / downtown area? What do the suburbs look like? Are there commieblocks like in the outskirts of every larger town or city that was part of the Soviet Block? I'm curious.  I'd also love to see new buildings and developments, industry, roads (the motorway from Vienna to Istanbul runs close if I'm not mistaken), etc. Thank you for the effort to post what you have so far in order to show us this beautiful city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed today's banner is really very nice; that building on the front with the tower is a church?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

In banner
really nice the city =)


----------



## stormwatchforever (Nov 9, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Indeed today's banner is really very nice; that building on the front with the tower is a church?


Building on the left side with two towers is the Roman Catholic Cathedral, City Hall is the building which covers most of the picture with the top cut off and just on the very right in the shadows lies the biggest and most beautiful Synagogue in Serbia, one of the very few buildings in this country which is under the Unesco's protection.



> Otherwise great little city you've got there! I've said it before - that's my favorite type of architecture and looking at cities like Subotica is heaven to me. Is the majority of areas in the city covered on the pics, or just the historic / downtown area?


It is just the very heart of the city which is covered in picture, actually City centre is divided into three separate communities which are called Centre 1, Centre 2 and Centre 3 (very clever and original )

These are some pictures taken more than two years ago, lot's of new buildings have risen since.








[/URL]













> What do the suburbs look like?


I would post today some pictures of suburbs, industry and the road network.



> Are there commieblocks like in the outskirts of every larger town or city that was part of the Soviet Block?


OOOOOOppssss... this is a big mistake, Yugoslavia WAS NEVER A PART OF THE SOVIET BLOCK ;-) So in my country commie blocks are build two ways, more human and nicer than the Soviet commies or much more uglier and depressive. 



> I'm curious. I'd also love to see new buildings and developments, industry, roads (the motorway from Vienna to Istanbul runs close if I'm not mistaken), etc. Thank you for the effort to post what you have so far in order to show us this beautiful city.


Yes indeed, but it doesnt go from Vienna to Istambul but from Norway to Greece ;-) the longest route in Europe called E-75 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_route_E75 used to go straight through the city, nowadays when the motorway is moved from the city centre (and now they're finishing the full profile) we still like to call it E-5 (short of E-75).


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

That's a fantastic building!


----------



## stormwatchforever (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Tego (Oct 24, 2006)

stormwatchforever said:


> ...
> 
> OOOOOOppssss... this is a big mistake, Yugoslavia WAS NEVER A PART OF THE SOVIET BLOCK ;-) So in my country commie blocks are build two ways, more human and nicer than the Soviet commies or much more uglier and depressive.
> 
> ...


My bet!  I should've said "Soviet sphere of influence."



stormwatchforever said:


> ...
> 
> Yes indeed, but it doesnt go from Vienna to Istambul but from Norway to Greece ;-) the longest route in Europe called E-75 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_route_E75 used to go straight through the city, nowadays when the motorway is moved from the city centre (and now they're finishing the full profile) we still like to call it E-5 (short of E-75).


I was talking about Pan-European Corridor X, but thank you for the info on E-75.


----------



## BeogradskiVESLAČ (Jan 2, 2010)

Lovely town on today's banner!!!


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks! 

Bajsko cemetery.

Grave of Aleksandar Lifka





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us









Interesting sculptures.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

Tow hall




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Details


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

Main pedestrian zone 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us








Library 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Theatre (under reconstruction). 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

Back


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

Korzo








Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Na ovoj palati (bivsa stedionica) sam spazio neke zanimljive detalje.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

Rate the banner of Subotica from august. 
http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20100819


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## EagleX (Dec 20, 2008)

Few months ago.






















































gradsubotica


----------

